
Ask HN: Compare Schemas of Two Databases - ramtatatam
Hello HN community!<p>I have been searching for a tool that would help me to automate schemas comparison of database instances. My current project is built on top of 15-years old legacy and they got themselves to the situation where instances comparison is required.<p>I found great stack thread however it&#x27;s a bit old and tools listed there are also either abandoned or incomplete ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;4804779&#x2F;how-to-check-difference-between-two-databases-in-postgresql )<p>Have anybody had any luck with this kind of problem? If so would you share what you used?
======
gquiniou
I worked on a project where we would generate XML representations of both
databases and then use XSLT style sheets to display the differences.

What I like with this approach is thay you can start with a very simple XML
schema and extend it as the need arises. Also you can compare DBs from
different vendors as long as you can generate the XML.

